# Euro Zone Economic Crisis League Table



## galleryman (12 Nov 2010)

Hi all,

seeing as I and many others are looking at moving cash offshore OR to Banks in Ireland covered under the deposit guarantees of another jurisdiction...It would be helpful not to move money to a country that is as bad or in worse shape than Ireland.

Is there an economic crisis league table that shows where each country sits?


----------



## Expat64 (25 Nov 2010)

The basic info to assess this I think is the country's debt in %, the deficit in % and the CDS (credit default swap) level. Just means a bit of digging around!


----------

